# White bumps and swelling on green severum -- NOT ich



## zwanged (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi folks,

I've noticed my female green severum in my 180gal keeps getting white bumps in various places. They seem to come and go but there's always something.

I'm not sure what it is. It's not ich. None of the other fish have it.

It's not evenly distributed. Is this this secondary infection due to getting bitten or abrasions or something? This fish is paired with a Rotkeil severum and occasional he nips at her, though he doesn't show any of this.

It's a bit concerning. Also there seems to be a bit of swelling on one side in front of the pectoral fin, where I also see a whiteish bump (see picture). The fish is still eating normally and swimming around fine. I also see occasional infection in the nostrils which comes and goes.

I dosed the tank with aquarium salt but not sure what else I can really do other than keep up with water changes. Any suggestions? Is this lymphocystis? What about the side swelling behind the gills?

Here's the picture:



Thanks,
-Zeke


----------



## DLFL (Oct 26, 2012)

These pimple type spots are seen from time to time. It really is not a dangerous sign. The reason always comes back to water quality. Not that your water is really bad but some fish are more sensitive than others and these will appear. I will see them from time to time on my discus if I get a tad lazy. 

Since I am not familiar with your fish it is hard to see the swelling you are talking about. How long has it been there? Have you seen any fighting?


----------



## zwanged (Nov 4, 2012)

Just aggressive courtship behavior with the severums, though they are not in breeding mode right now. Most of the tankmates are semi-aggressive so it's possible there was some incident I didn't see. 

I just noticed the swelling yesterday, it isn't obvious unless you examine the fish closely. I guess I'll just try to keep the water quality up and hope it clears up.

Thanks!
-Zeke


----------

